# Vserver unter Suse mit SATA Platten



## jiggR (21. Juni 2004)

hi,
folgendes Problem, die SATA Platten laufen schon mit neuem Kernel unter Suse 9.0 jedoch laufen dadurch die vserver nicht mehr 

hat jmd rat

MB: MSI KT6 Delta-FISR


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2004)

Kein Wort verstanden.  Wie wäre es, wenn du es nochmal versuchst? Diesmal etwas ausführlicher und mit Augenmerk auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung gemäß unserer Netiquette?


----------

